# GIVEAWAY for Inkbird 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X and the Kitchen Cooking Torch BG-KT01



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 3, 2020)

Congratulations to our lucky winner 

 pulledpig

*You  won the IBT-2X and the Kitchen Cooking Torch BG-KT01* **I look forward to to seeing your post here!!!
 Please PM me your name and mailing info claim your prizes 

The following discount codes are still available:

*15% DISCOUNT CODE for IBT-2X* *24CMJBAT* FOR FRIENDS WHO CAN'T WAIT ----*DEAL PRICE：$29.80* (REGULAR PRICE：$34.99）





						Amazon.com: Inkbird IBT-2X Digital BBQ Grill Bluetooth Smoker Thermometer , 150 feet Wireless Cooking Meat Thermometer with Timer and Alarm for Kitchen Oven Barbecue, Dual Probes
					

Buy Inkbird IBT-2X Digital BBQ Grill Bluetooth Smoker Thermometer, 150 feet Wireless Cooking Meat Thermometer with Timer and Alarm for Kitchen Oven Barbecue, Dual Probes: Meat - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to
				




Kitchen Cooking Torch BG-KT01: Sell $16.99 on Amazon, apply the *30% Amazon page coupon* will save you $5!





						Amazon.com: BBQGO Butane Torch, BG-KT01 Professional Kitchen Cooking Torch with Safety Lock, Refillable Butane Gas Adjustable Flame, Mini Blow Torch for Desserts, Baking, BBQ, Welding(Butane Gas Not Included): Home Improvement
					

Buy BBQGO Butane Torch, BG-KT01 Professional Kitchen Cooking Torch with Safety Lock, Refillable Butane Gas Adjustable Flame, Mini Blow Torch for Desserts, Baking, BBQ, Welding(Butane Gas Not Included): Cooking Torches - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to
				




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*GIVEAWAY for 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X and the Kitchen Cooking Torch BG-KT01 *!   

Features( IBT-2X ):
Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring).
With 8 main barbecue foods for options and customized preset temperature, timer and temperature alarm.
Two meat probes + one meat clip.

Features( BG-KT01 ):
 Safe&Durable--Equipped with a safety lock to prevent accidental ignition.
Adjustable Flame&Continuously Working Mode--Up to 1300℃/2372℉.
100% Risk Free&12 Months Warranty.

*Rules: Please comment which country you come from. Winner will be randomly drawn on 9-Oct.  After receiving the products, you need to share your experience here. Otherwise, you will be disqualified next time. Thanks.*


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 3, 2020)

'Merica. Count me in please


----------



## SmokinAintEasy (Oct 3, 2020)

I’m in as well!!!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 3, 2020)

USA! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 3, 2020)

USA.  Count me in too.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm in! USA!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 3, 2020)

In for the win!! USA


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 3, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> *GIVEAWAY for 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X and the Kitchen Cooking Torch BG-KT01 *!
> 
> Features( IBT-2X ):
> Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring).
> ...


There is no 30% off coupon on the torch Amazon page. Should there be? Was going to order one


----------



## 2Mac (Oct 3, 2020)

Canada here.
Thanks again Inkbird


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Oct 3, 2020)

Count me in. USA


----------



## pulledpig (Oct 3, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> *GIVEAWAY for 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X and the Kitchen Cooking Torch BG-KT01 *!
> 
> Features( IBT-2X ):
> Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring).
> ...


USA, thanks!


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you! I live in the USA!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 3, 2020)

Great offer.  I've been wanting to try out an Inkbird product for some time now.  
Canada here.
Gary


----------



## Teal101 (Oct 3, 2020)

USA, thanks for the chance


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 3, 2020)

USA, thanks for doing these giveaways!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Oct 3, 2020)

USA thanks for the opportunity once again.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 3, 2020)

Beautiful North Idaho, USA. Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## bigal162 (Oct 3, 2020)

U.S.A.


----------



## plj (Oct 3, 2020)

USA, thanks for the chance


----------



## Jett (Oct 3, 2020)

Us thanks again inkbird


----------



## robrpb (Oct 3, 2020)

Please include me. I'm in the United States.


----------



## udaman (Oct 3, 2020)

add me please.
Canada
Thx Inkbird


----------



## mike1ranger (Oct 3, 2020)

In it to win it from the United States


----------



## ronf (Oct 4, 2020)

USA I'm in, again.


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 4, 2020)

Alberta Canada here, Thanks for sponsoring and  letting us try.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 4, 2020)

Tundra portion of USA


----------



## jpr46815 (Oct 4, 2020)

USA /thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Cj7851 (Oct 4, 2020)

USA Thanks for the awesome giveaway count me in!


----------



## 617Smoker (Oct 4, 2020)

USA thank you.



Inkbirdbbq said:


> *GIVEAWAY for 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X and the Kitchen Cooking Torch BG-KT01 *!
> 
> Features( IBT-2X ):
> Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring).
> ...


----------



## IH 1026 (Oct 4, 2020)

United States.  Count me in.


----------



## mbassom (Oct 4, 2020)

United States, please count me in, and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## nmhuntr (Oct 4, 2020)

United States
Thanks a lot


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 4, 2020)

US, thanks again for a chance to win


----------



## tropics (Oct 5, 2020)

USA Thank You again for being a very generous Sponsor
Richie


----------



## Senecalaker (Oct 5, 2020)

USA here please count me in. Thanks Kindly 

Dave


----------



## sdesi1981 (Oct 6, 2020)

USA Here, thanks again for all these giveaways


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 6, 2020)

USA here!  Always fun to see another giveaway.  Thanks for doing them.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Oct 7, 2020)

USA here!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 8, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> There is no 30% off coupon on the torch Amazon page. Should there be? Was going to order one


Sorry friend The discount has expired due to our eight-day holiday, please click on Amazon to try again on the new day.
Thank you very much.

Miya


----------

